# DogPages



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Has DogPages rescue forum closed down? Have tried to get website over a couple of weeks but keep getting message Can't reach this page


----------



## Pjb (May 12, 2018)

There must be major issues. I can’t get on either. I know it has been unmoderated for ages and the owner has not been contactable. It is a shame because there was some very interesting info in the archives and I have lost contact with everyone.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Can't think of anyone who was/is a member that I could contact to ask.


----------

